

HUD Tenant: software vs. homeless in IOS - edilio73
https://itunes.apple.com/sr/app/hud-tenant/id533650377?mt=8

======
camila2003
I can see the app in Apple Store but is the app in Android Google Play too?

~~~
edilio73
Yes, there is an app for android too, here is the link for HUD Tenant
Application for android.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jedutils.t...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jedutils.tenant&hl=en)

~~~
edilio73
It allows you to search for contact information(phone, email, web site if
available) for every Housing Authority in America.

It also provides information about 2014 Fair Market Rent per state/county.

